# Cushings



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

hi guys. I was really active out here years ago and left after the loss of my beloved Harry to Cancer. Some may recall... just a difficult time. That was back in 2013.
Hoping someone has some experience with Cushings as thats what we currently face. 

10.5 yr old Cooper 70 lbs Pit Mix. Tested Positive for Cushings about 8 months ago after about every clinical sign Cushings presents- huge water intake, muscle weakness, lethargy, hair loss. We've tried about everything. Vetoryl was a nightmare with side effects. Honestly thought it was going to kill him even at small doses. Went to holistics-- Lignans, Melatonin, Adrenal Harmony. Nothing has really helped. If anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears. Hoping there may be something else out there. 

thanks


----------

